# can i just cut off v-brake mounts on fork?



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a Rockshox Recon Silver incoming for my Avalanche 3.0. It was a good deal so I ended up getting the v-brake model but I have disc brakes. can I just use a hacksaw to cut off the mounts? I really don't care how it looks as long as it doesn't ruin anything.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

If you don't care how it looks why not just leave them. The posts should be threaded in.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

whodaphuck said:


> If you don't care how it looks why not just leave them. The posts should be threaded in.


.5 g weight savings :thumbsup:

lol good point I guess I should just take the bosses out.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

You probably could cut them off, but I'd bet that would void the warranty.


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

I am 90% certain that the shock will come with the holes for the V brakes, but with plugs in them. The actual mounting bolts can be pushed out or in - depending on if you need them or not.

This is what your shock will look like when it arrives in the post:








- Note the presentation of the V brake bracket sans bolts.


----------



## big-daddy-59 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'd leave the v-brake mounts alone, just leave the threaded bosses off. Cutting them off would not only most likely void any warranty, but would also negatively affect resale value if you decide to sell them when you next upgrade.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

mk, If this is a new in the box fork, it WILL come with the mounts threaded into the bosses as the picture you posted illustrates. If it is used, it is possible that the previous owner may have removed them. 

In either case, they are removable without the use of a hacksaw! The mounts are threaded into the bosses on the fork and are removable. It will require a small adjustable wrench or an 8mm open end wrench. It may also require the application of a little heat as the threads on the mounts are usually treated with a thread locker before install at the factory. Just use a propane torch to heat the end of the mount furthest from the leg for about 30 to 60 seconds. Let sit for about another 30 seconds to let the heat migrate to the threads and loosen the thread locker. But do try to remove them before you apply heat. Often they'll come free without it. 

Once you have them removed you can purchase plugs for the bosses. This is recommended as it keeps mud and gunk out of them. This is a plus if you ever end up needing to reinstall the mounts, i.e. keeps the threads clean and corrosion free. As big-daddy-59 noted, saving the mounts may help with resale someday as well.

A hacksaw should be the absolute last resort.

Good Dirt


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

What he said. Just twist em on out of there!


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Once you remove (unscrew) the brake mounts you can buy "blank" bolts to fill the hole neatly (allen key heads so the bolt sits flush).


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

^ ^ ^ what he said.
i would not cut them - do not let fork manufacturer deny the warranty for any crazy reason... just plug them with neat plugs you can buy online for cheap...


----------

